# Rate the likely efficacy of my recent foliar app



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yesterday (Thursday) at 12PM, I dissolved a little under half a pound of AMS in about 1.65 gal of water (aiming for 0.05 lb/M of N) and sprayed it over approx. 2,000 square feet. I used the stock red Chapin fan nozzle as I don't have a Teejet nozzle yet. I made at least two sets of passes in perpendicular directions. A few hours later, we got mist and drizzle but not as much rain as I was hoping for. Not enough to really wash it off let alone water it in. After that, there was high wind, especially the following day, and some sunlight. We did not get real rain until tonight around 10PM, or 32 hours later. Daytime temps were 60s.

How effective is this app likely to be?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Based on previous discussions about foliar N here, you don't even have to water in an app at less than ~0.10 lb N/M because that's a small enough amount that it can be entirely absorbed foliarly. That's also below the rate where tip burn would be a concern so there shouldn't be a need to wash off the blades at all.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I agree with @ryeguy, no need to wash down that app. If you want it to be more effective you want it to sit on the leaf and be a true foliar. If you wash it down right after, it is essentially just like applying a granular app where it wont be as effective. .05 lb/M is a pretty safe rate, even for AMS.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Green Is the rate of .05 lb not very low? Not trying to question you or your method it's just I've been seeing a lot more talk about spraying N for foliar apps and I might want to try doing that myself. I was trying to figure out how much you can/should put down at a time.

Also were you doing this to try and increase the speed of green up?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Good information. Thanks.

@SNOWBOB11, yeah, definitely a low rate, but that's kind of the point. But sure you could go higher, like 0.10, and still spoon feed with foliar. I didn't want to, because the grass is still in an early stage. I think it barely even tillered before the Winter, and still looks thin and stringy like seedlings. It needed something; all it got for Nitrogen last Fall was 0.5 lb/M from granular in late November after growth stopped, and whatever was left in the soil from the starter with Meso that went down with the seed. I'm also pretty new to foliar, so erred on the side of lower rates.

I did not rinse my sprayer after using Tenacity/Gallery. We will see, but I doubt the trace amouts of herbicides in the foliar solution will kill it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looking out the window today at that area, it looks like it did something. We'll see soon.


----------

